# First attempt at jumping fishing



## CP (Aug 6, 2005)

I am fresh off acl surgery so I took a back seat for a few trips and restricted myself to taking pictures. This was my first go but it was fun...


----------



## CP (Aug 6, 2005)

*I was hoping to get some comments about improving my technique*

It was really difficult to get any shots worth while. I used the shotgun approach and just took as many as possible. It was amazing to see how much detail the camera could capture. I am really new at this so all my post processing was just straightening and cropping.


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

Great photos. That's some really good shots. Thanks for sharing


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Great shots!


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Great pics!


----------



## vt_fish02 (Oct 16, 2009)

i didn't see anything wrong with your photos but i don't have a trained eye. i think they all looked great.


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Great pics! Some of those shots are really cool!


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

I like the one of the marlin greyhounding. Very cool.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Great photos-thanks for posting!


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Cool stuff, keep them coming.


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

sweet pics


----------



## Brush44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Anybody else notice the rather large Remora on the Marlin in the second picture?

Awesome shots!


----------

